# does my 67 gto have rare options?



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

i remember trying to get phs documenting on it a wile back and getting frustrated, but i plan on doing...not so factory modifications to the car and want to make sure im not tearing up a rare car. even if it is rare im not too sure if it would be worth more with the options. anyways...

67' Sedan (no post)
bench seat
automatic on the column
rear antenna
vinyl top

basically just looking for "they never made too many of those" or "its just a low option car" etc...


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

A bench seat GTO is rare, but im not sure it would be an option people would be willing to pay big money to get. Options like tri-pwr and rally guages are in big demand vs options like door edge guards and column manual transmissions for example.

When I was younger I expected GTOs to have a certain look to them. GTOs that had AT, bench seats, post cars or vinyl tops were not the young man's car. Ideas and values change over time but thats how I felt back then.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

759 GTO's made with bench seats in 1967. Some were automatics and some were sticks but I'm not sure of the breakdown.

I happen to like my bench seat, but many have converted them over to buckets and floorshift. Personal preference, but your honey can scooch over and sit by you with the bench seat.


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

i agree with you Roger, im 23 so the bench seat, the column automatic, and the vinyl top are not sool things in my book. i would like to change all that so thats why im making sure its okay to make it how i want it instead of restoring it and trying to make big bucks off it


----------



## wvmtnman (Jun 30, 2011)

Not too many bench seat or column shift cars around but not options highly sought after. If it were me, I would make it how you want it but keep the original parts. Having all the original parts may help a little in a resale. 
If it was mine, I would change over to a floor shifter and bucket seats. I would keep the vinyl top and rear antenna. 
Looks like you have a pretty nice GTO.
Brian


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The main clarifying question to ask yourself is this: Who are you building the car for and why?

If you're building it for yourself to enjoy, then who cares what anyone else thinks? Build it like you want it, make no apologies, and enjoy it. After all, it's your money.

If you're building it for someone else (i.e. you care a lot about resale value - what the car might be worth to someone else), then generally speaking 100% original is usually the safest route.

Bear


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

how about a 67 GTO with Column shift and bucket seats? but it also has pwr windows,steering ,brakes and antenna. Also air conditing and push button radio with all number matching equipment in it


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

Bear I like your thinking. I have a 66 that was my first car ever. I have had it since 1981 and it has lasted through a divorce and several years of just sitting. Athough my car came with what I consider 1 really rare option(reclining passenger seat and headrests), not sure how rare a reverb is. I plan on rebuilding it with as many many options as I can that came on a 66. I plan on adding tilt wheel, wood wheel, power seat, power rear antenna, hazard lights.. well you get the picture.. Since I dont ever plan on selling.. I want to have it just the way I want it.. 

Curtis


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

BearGFR said:


> The main clarifying question to ask yourself is this: Who are you building the car for and why?
> 
> If you're building it for yourself to enjoy, then who cares what anyone else thinks? Build it like you want it, make no apologies, and enjoy it. After all, it's your money.
> 
> ...


i 100% agree with you. my boss is really into restoring cars and selling them for big bucks. he keeps trying to convince me to make it original because it will "be worth more" i always respond with "well it wont matter because i will never sell it" but it wasnt until he mentioned that it did have not so common options on it so i just wanted to check for sure just in case.

long story short i got in a wreck with the car 3 years back and finally have a good paying job and a cool boss to start fixing it. ill be picking up a 66 lemans 4-door here soon if anyone needs parts! ill be using all of the front sheet metal


----------

